# Tyco 911 '74 dodge charger police car restored..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I got the body from ED (sethndaddy) - It was a trade we did recently. I forgot to do "before" picture.. I restored the passenger side window post and there was a heavy smudge (mixed paint or something) on passenger side door - thats the best i can do.. if i can find the right blue paint to fix it - it would be perfect!

Thanks Ed.. now this is going in my display with other chargers. 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks great :woohoo:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Looks great :woohoo:


i think ed has the before picture. it would be nice to compare.. 

I pm'ed ed to see if he has it or not.

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*911 .....we have a 6-23 in progress...(just made that up)...is a 6-23 a real code?*

Hey Wes,

I think that is a great Tyco Police Car! Are all the Tyco Police cars Mopar...lol As a kid my AFX Police car was "blinky-blinky" as it drove down the track. If I would have had a Tyco I might have actually been able to pull over a few of the HO slot car lawbreakers as they were a bit faster back then.

Have a few rows of AFX Police & Rescue cars (and a few Tycos) & will have to add more Tycos to that case in the future. Also will be doing up a few more custom Police & Emergency vehicles as they are just fun to race and show.

Bob...I fought the law & the law won...zilla :roll:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice resto work Wes!!! Would like to see the before pictures too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's one mean lookin squad car Wes.
It looks like a "take no prisoners" car because it only has two doors!

Rich :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

By the way, great Westoration.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Looks good. As far as paint, you might want to try using some Petty blue and a little black to darken it a tint or so. May give you a better match. Then again, you might just want to try Petty blue straight. Just a thought. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> Looks good. As far as paint, you might want to try using some Petty blue and a little black to darken it a tint or so. May give you a better match. Then again, you might just want to try Petty blue straight. Just a thought. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


i didnt put any paint on it - i took a big paint smudge off which was hard to do.. i dont know why there is some dark blue on it i am afraid if i use oops or some kkind of chemical to get the dark blue out then find the right paint for it. its not really petty blue its more like little lighter than petty blue. any ideas? 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*before*

heres one


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Wes mix a little white paint in the blue you used, It will lighten it to a lighter blue an a possible match, BTW Looks GREAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> heres one


thanks ed!!! wow i didnt realized it was dirty too.. pretty cool to compare! i cleaned the body with wet rag and used qtip to take the paint off (smudge) .. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Wes mix a little white paint in the blue you used, It will lighten it to a lighter blue an a possible match, BTW Looks GREAT!!!!!!!!


ahhhh didnt think of that. i will try that tonite! thanks for advice!

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe that paint smug was on it so long the rest of the paint faded a little. 
Maybe the darker blue is the real color?

Rich - got my thinkin cap on.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Maybe that paint smug was on it so long the rest of the paint faded a little.
> Maybe the darker blue is the real color?
> 
> Rich - got my thinkin cap on.


hmm good point! maybe i ll just leave it alone . i am afraid once you start working on it then 10 minutes later the word "police" will be gone ! LOL.. 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WesJY said:


> its not really petty blue its more like little lighter than petty blue. any ideas?


Yes,
I would have it all Petty blue so fast it would make your head swim, and your stomach sink(if your a collector).
How about a pink and yellow #42 "Marty Robbins Special" ?










Pattosplace has the decals










Just a thought,
Rich 43
A little STP goes a long way, like, 500 miles.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice job, Wes!
That piece has always been one of my favorite Tyco cars.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks good Wes!!! I'd just leave it as it myself, I guess??? Just display it on the "drive through side". Great work...RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice Patrol car. "Pull it over to the curb!!!"


----------

